# Any Success Stories Regarding Jobs during these Gloomy Days?



## Bigbird (10 Jul 2010)

hi everyone, everyday when I read the newspaper or even talk to people at social gatherings it's all depressing and gloomy.  Job cuts, pay cuts, unemployed, etc.  so, has anyone got some stories on how they bucked the trend, secured work and are very happy with themselves!

i'd really love to hear your stories.


----------



## micmclo (10 Jul 2010)

Quit my secure job to go travelling for a year.
Am I a fool? 

Maybe but the sector is pretty buyount, people were made redundant in 2008 but hiring like crazy now.
Doing exams doing my year away too so upskilling at the same time.
Have 100% confidence there will be jobs on my return.
The three most experienced staff (out of 25) in the department just quit to get better jobs.

Yeah, it was hard seeing friends in work getting made redundant.
It's cyclical though, things are going up.
Oh, and our business has absolutly zero to do with Ireland, it's only in Ireland for tax reasons


----------



## pudds (10 Jul 2010)

Yes  indeed............ I know someone who bucked the trend and who is *very very* happy with himself......... Alan Dukes


----------



## donee (11 Jul 2010)

4 weeks ago my bro-in law started in a pharmacutical co. Hes some kind of logistics manager. He was 13 mths unemployed. It was a lesser position than the one he had and he's on less money, but he's a changed man. much happier, more positive in his outlook and like all the youth of today all is confidence is back.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Jul 2010)

Brother in laws business went bust - he had a new job in retail management in 1 month.

Sister in law made redundant - less than a week later got a new job in same field.

Aunt out of work for a year, got a job she applied for through an agency.

Student friend who wanted to get some money together to buy media equipment, got a part time job and had the money saved in a month.

There ARE jobs out there.


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Jul 2010)

i was on mat leave and during that time my child got very sick and i have had to return to work but on reduced hours. the person on contract replacing me has been kept on and will be made permanent. He had been looking around when he heard i was coming back but now can relax and stay put. 
Good news story for him anyway


----------



## BONDGIRL (27 Jul 2010)

I was made redundant in NOv 09 and started looking aagain in MArch/April... got a job end of april 2010 for 6 mth contract, but its getting very busy so hpoing it will be extended... I am on same money as before but LESS holiday pay... so if I take day off at own expense which I dont mind...  I also like the people better and well its 10min drive to work whereas before it was 1.5 hour trave in morning and evening.. so its good news there.. so I am making best of the few mths..


----------



## Horatio (3 Aug 2010)

Good for all of ye. well done.


----------



## Bigbird (4 Aug 2010)

i'm lovin these stories guys.  keep em coming. it's great to see success against all the odds!


----------



## Tomorrow (4 Aug 2010)

My sister graduated with a degree in Science last May. 

She applied for a job with a lab in the Midlands and just got word that she got it!


----------



## Bigbird (4 Aug 2010)

That's terrific news especially since all we're hearing is this generation graduates are lost to USA, Aussie etc.  I'm so glad for her.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2010)

We still have trouble finding skilled staff in Ireland but we've just taken on two more Polish guys and they seem to be working out fine.


----------



## amgd28 (4 Aug 2010)

We've hired 2 graduates and an intern in the last 3 months (we're a small (but growing!) technology firm. Overall we've hired 7 (some grads, some experienced) in the last 9 months and can't see the trend stopping


----------



## Thirsty (4 Aug 2010)

Student daughter landed a job on the 2nd interview she did.

Granted not the most highly skilled of jobs, but she has a supervisory role, earning around E2k per month so she's happy...


----------



## Ardiff (4 Aug 2010)

Watch TV3 on Friday morning, the breakfast show or whatever it's called.
Global Sourcing Manager for Microsoft will be on talking about using social media in jobsearching, I know him, he's a top guy and he'll be riffing on success stories..hopefully will get a link and post it up here afterwards..


----------



## Ardiff (9 Aug 2010)

Ardiff said:


> Watch TV3 on Friday morning, the breakfast show or whatever it's called.
> Global Sourcing Manager for Microsoft will be on talking about using social media in jobsearching, I know him, he's a top guy and he'll be riffing on success stories..hopefully will get a link and post it up here afterwards..


 http://tv3.ie/videos.php?video=25661


----------

